# 2015 Ford Bronco



## wicked wades (Jul 28, 2009)

Anyone see pics of it yet. Dealer showed them to me last week when me and wife were picking up her Expedtion. It is a tuff looking machine. Brought some good memories on Port A beach in my 81 Bronco.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I heard from unsubstantiated sources yesterday... Ford is not making the Bronco again that the report was an April fools prank.

Anybody know for sure ?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

doesnt seem like a prank. interesting to find out about a 4.5 liter diesel.










http://www.thenextcars.com/2015-ford-bronco-release-date-specs-and-price_1814.html


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

This has been going around for years. Not gonna happen anytime soon. Look at my avatar. ....love broncos.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

There's always this... :http://www.icon4x4.com/overview/coming-soon


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

those are $$$$$


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Wish it would happen... I had a 96 Bronco with the 351, O.J. Edition and loved it. The only downside to it was also the upside, the short wheelbase. Great turning radius and very manueverable but also contributed to it being a bit bouncy and not a stable tow rig (the towing power was more than it could actually handle from a suspension/wheelbase perspective). 

I'd drive it in a heartbeat though!


----------



## bjetx80 (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

It makes sense that Ford would target the market chunk owned by the Jeep Wrangler. The only competition there is the FJ Cruiser, and it is going away soon.


----------

